# Taylor Creek Canyon Camping



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Thinking of heading over Thursday and camping at one of the walk up sites along the canyon below the dam. I have only been there in the off season- when there were loads of sites available. Can someone with more experience chime in about the popularity of this area during the holiday and thoughts on our finding a site Thursday evening? Of course, all the Reservable sites are long gone- just wondering if we'll be sleeping in a Walmart parking lot....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

There are a total of 10 nice campgrounds on below the resevoir, all the way to Almont. Some are very close to the main road and may have to much road noise for your comfort. Best to travel from Almont and pick one you fancy, you'll be very surprised at the choices for this time of year. There will be lots of available campspots, stop at Three Rivers Resort and grap a brochure of area, and ask the front desk, very good people. River is at great levels now, and lots of great hiking available.


----------



## gnashingteeth (May 28, 2008)

Shhh, don't tell anyone, but above the reservoir there are tons of primitive sites if you can't get one below the res. I have been boating up there for years and never knew what was up there. Just follow the road up several miles and they are awesome. We camped 11 mi up from cottonwood pass road. Sounds like a long ways, but it was fine.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Strait at the T for Cottonwood, rather than making the right that takes you over the pass to BV? I've fished up there above the reservoir.....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Well, first off, it's the Taylor RIVER, not Taylor Creek.

Second, have you camped below the dam before? Is this ok? I've lived in Gunny nearly my whole life and never knew that was a thing. I always thought that you were only allowed to fish in the stretch right below the dam.....

Like Gunner said, there are plenty of campgrounds in the canyon. Gunnison Mtn, One Mile, North Bank, Ruby Lane, Lodgepole, Cold Spring, and Lottis x2. Be aware that c*amping is only allowed in campgrounds*, and that *camping is not allowed* at Five Mile Access, South Bank Access, or the Slot Access.

My advice is to try and get one in either Cold Spring or Lodgepole, they are often overlooked by others. That being said, Taylor Park this time of year can be a ZOO with all of the Texan and Oklahoman land battleships in the area. Nice primitive spots can still be had but be aware they are behind every rock and tree!

@gnashingteeth- you say boating up there, are you talking about flatwater boating or whitewater boating?


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

To clarify- when I say camped below the dam on the Taylor, I was referring to the campgrounds in the canyon. I have fished the Taylor above the reservoir and below. Because we will have the dog along, and she's not yet a whitewater dog, we are looking at some mellow floats- likely float the Gunny through town or possibly the Lake Fork if I can find some beta on a suitable stretch around lake city.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

OK, I was a bit confused, sorry, my bad.

The float from Almont to Gunnison is pretty rad for a non-whitewater dog. Lots of miles of easy water but very little worries. Makes a good day too. Or go from North Bridge to McCabe's Lane, more "rapids" (but still class II) and more fun.

I would strongly suggest "The Box" run of the Lake Fork....class II with a couple easy III's, deep but flat canyon, scenic, quiet, beautiful, and at 11 miles a nice day. High Bridge to Gate CG. 

Let us know what you do and throw up a trip report!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I've done the bridge to McCabes and to the takeout above Blue Mesa many times. We will be on that for sure- just trying to verify that the Box section is doable in my Zephyr...portage would be a nightmare

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

LMyers was just over in that area this weekend, hopefully he will put up a TR soon!


----------

